# Questions about Construction Breadth Content



## andyrich (May 4, 2012)

Hi, I am looking at the outline for the construction part of the exam, and was not clear about two of the topics noted in the NCEES specs:

*Item I.A.3. of the NCEES specs; Site Layout and Control. *

The CERM section covering this is chapter 80 'Construction Staking and Layout'.

This chapter mostly addressses the staking and grading techniques, and I did not see anything related to 'site layout and control'. Is there a reference to address this for the morning exam, or is the CERM sufficient on this topic?

*Item I.E.1. of the NCEES specs; Construction Loads*

The CERM section 49.16 covers lateral pressure of concrete on formwork.

Chapter 39 covers Excations; which is mostly bracing/ shoring loads on excavations

It seems there are other potential areas that could pop up, such as roof live load, construction loads per ASCE 37, etc.

What is a good reference to cover construction loads for the morning exam, or is the CERM sufficent on this topic as well?


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 5, 2012)

Andy,

Since your question refers to the AM exam only, the CERM is sufficient for both topics.

thanks,

Jason


----------



## andyrich (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Jason,

It is still not clear to me that the topics of 'site layout and control' and 'construction loads' in the CERM not match the intent of the NCEES specs. It could be that the NCEES specs for these two sections are not clear... Construction loads is a broad topic, and is not really covered in much detail in the CERM. For site layout and control, the only thing really covered in the CERM is how to interpret stakes and how to interpret a level reading.

I have a similar question regarding C.1.1 Construction Sequencing. * Is the NCEES specs referring to CPM and construction scheduling, or are they referring to the idea of construction sequencing noted in the CERM? *

The CERM has a section on construction sequencing, but defines construction sequencing as



> construction sequencing invlolves creating and following a work schedule that balances the timing and sequencing of land disturbing activities (e.g. earthwork) and the installation of erosion and sedimentation control measures.


This also matches the EPA definition of construction sequencing. link:  http://cfpub.epa.gov/npdes/stormwater/menuofbmps/index.cfm?action=browse&amp;Rbutton=detail&amp;bmp=51

In my experience, the idea of construction sequencing and construction scheduling are synonomous.

Interestingly, there is no specific item under the NCEES AM specs that indicate there will be a CPM quesiton on the AM exam, whereas it has a line item for both construction sequencing and CPM on the PM exam. It seems to me that the questions on the NCEES AM exam related to 'construction seuqencing' could actually be CPM questions, but I want to be clear. Thoughts?


----------



## ptatohed (May 7, 2012)

Yes, there are CPM questions in the AM.


----------



## andyrich (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for being much more succint than I was


----------



## Jayman_PE (May 7, 2012)

Anything on CPM on the AM exam will be very generic. Just know the concept and run with it. If you're also taking the Construction Depth you will have to apply a different approach, as in know it like the back of your hand.


----------



## Dano_PE (Jun 12, 2012)

*Item I.A.3. of the NCEES specs; Site Layout and Control. *

*This is basically surveying. Shooting elevations, sin, cosine laws, horizontal curves, staking as far as I could tell.*

*Item I.E.1. of the NCEES specs; Construction Loads*

*Use the recommended reference material ASCE 37. For snow loading and wind loading I used an old strucutral engineering book I had from college.*


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 16, 2012)

Dano is 100% correct.


----------

